# Pedal Kick auf ein Hindernis



## Mr. Terror (13. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe vor 3 Monaten mit dem Trialen angefangen. Momentan versuche ich mit nem Pedal Kick auf Hindernisse zu springen. Leider gelingt es mir nicht damit auf höhere Hindernisse zu springen. Ich probiere nun schon ne Weile daran rum, komm aber nicht wirklich hoch. Ich habe mal ne Fotoserie von einem meiner besten Sprungversuche erstellt und habe versucht den Bewegungsablauf mit dem von z.B. Ryan Leech usw... zu vergleichen. Mir fällt aber nicht wirklich auf, was ich da falsch mache. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja sagen, was ich falsch mache, bzw. worauf ich noch achten sollte. Hier die Fotos:



































Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Sherco (13. März 2011)

Prinzipiell würde ich weiter nach unten gehen vor dem Sprung,also mehr Schwung mitnehmen.
Mit einem frontalen Pedalkick kommt man ohnehin meist weniger hoch als mit dem Sidehop.
Ansonsten entwickelt sich das mit zunehmender Sprungkraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (14. März 2011)

'Ich finde eigentlich dass es von der grundlegenden Technik schon richtig ist. Du hast dir mit einem runden Baumstamm nicht das leichteste Objekt ausgesucht. Vielleicht erst mal mit einer geraden (niedrigeren) Kante ausprobieren und dann weiter hocharbeiten. auf runden Hindernissen zu stehen ist schon eher fortgescritten.
Ansonten top. Weiter so.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. März 2011)

ganz schlecht: kein Helm

für die Technik ist´s doch sehr passabel. 
Vielleicht könntest Du näher zum Hindernis stehen. 
Weiterhin sieht´s aus als könntest Du vorm Absprung mehr Spannung aufbauen. (Ein bisschen wie "Pfeil und Bogen") Dazu mit dem Arsch ganz nach hinten gehen. Das Vorderrad wird entlastet und geht bald von alleine hoch. Dann schnellstmöglich reintreten und die Hüfte gen Vorbau bewegen.
Bei Deiner Landung sind die Beine nur minimal angewinkelt und die Arme nicht ausgestreckt. Mag für Deinen Baumstumpf reichen aber wenn´s höher geht solltest Du die Arme ausstrecken (bilden mit dem Rücken eine Linie) und das Hinterrad maximal anziehen. In etwa so: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761021

So explosionsartig sich das alles anhört ist es auch -> Helm


----------



## MaxTTH (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

im Prinzip hat es Björn schon gut beschrieben. Habe dir mal ein besseres Bild hochgeladen um die Technik zu sehen - ist zwar ein Sidehop, aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche. 
Ich glaube zu sehen das du nicht weiter das Vorderrad absenken kannst da es schon über dem Baumstamm ist - Resultat - weniger druck auf dem Pedal und somit weniger Bums dahinter. Kann man durch schräges stellen zum Hindernis lösen, als Anfänger sicherlich schwierig. Sieht doch aber schon top aus!

Grüße Max


----------



## Mr. Terror (14. März 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Hinweise. Eigentlich habe ich immer nen Helm auf. Hab den da einfach vergessen. Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich die Fotos gesehen habe.  
@MaxTTH: Das Vorderrad lag quasi schon fast auf dem Baumstamm auf. Hast also recht, weiter absenken wäre ohne Schrägstellen wohl nicht möglich gewesen. Damit ich das mit dem Schrägstellen vor dem Hinderniss hinbekomme, muss ich den Backwheel hop wohl noch'n bischen üben, da ich momentan noch eher schlecht als recht Lange auf einer Stelle hüpfen kann.   
Ich frag mich nur wieso das bei den Pros (z.B. in dem Lehrvideo von Ryan Leech) so easy aussieht. Der Kerl springt ganz locker und leicht auf die doppelte Höhe ohne extrem in die Knie zu gehen oder die Arme extrem durchzustrecken. Naja vielleicht hat der einfach die übelste Sprungmuskulatur...   


Also für mich gilt erstmal, tiefer in die Knie um Schwung zu holen und die Arme mehr durchstrecken um das Hinterrad höher zu bekommen. Wenn's hier aufhört zu regnen, mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit. Danke nochmal für die Tipps.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## LucasL (14. März 2011)

Dein Bike sieht recht kurz aus. Ich bin selbst eine Zeit lang mit einem relativ kurzen Bike getrialt und der unterschied zu einem längeren Trialrad ist bei Pedalkicks usw. doch ziemlich enorm! 
Ich halte die Sprungkraft eher für weniger entscheident als die Technik. Versuche vor dem Absprung nicht so sehr dich darauf zu konzentrieren das Hinterrad auf das Hindernis zu setzen als viel mehr der Körper nach vorne-oben zu bekommen, das rad folgt in der Regel ganz automatisch. Wie weit du den Arsch nach hinten schieben und in die Knie gehen musst, musst du selbst rausfinden, das ist bei jedem anders. Aber ist wie immer: üben, üben, üben...


----------



## Mr. Terror (14. März 2011)

Meinst du mit "kurz" die Vorbaulänge oder den Radstand ?


----------



## LucasL (14. März 2011)

sowohl als auch  Ich kann auf den Bildern nicht erkennen wie lange dein Vorbau ist, aber mir hat ein längerer Vorbau schon geholfen.
Du wirst es aber auch mit diesem Bike schaffen wenn du dran bleibst.


----------



## Wobbi (14. März 2011)

hab einen eigenen thread eröffnet!


----------



## jan_hl (15. März 2011)

Mach nen eigenen Thread auf, hier sieht das doch niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (15. März 2011)

Der Spacerturm lässt in der Tat vermuten dass das Rad eigentlich zu klein ist.. 

Aber bevor du nicht den schrägen Pedalkick kannst musst du dir darüber keine Gedanken machen.


----------

